# Two unexpected visitors



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Paco ^^
*
















*Stevie keep running around
*
























*Some random pics I took
*

























I can't wait to see them tomorrow. Hopefully we can find their owners. 
*Thanks for looking, Paco and I <3








*


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Omgosh!! How super cute are they!!! I love them!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

LUCKY! I want to find "wild" donkeys in my backyard!

Paco and Stevie are lucky they found you. who knows how long they would have lasted otherwise! What's sad is, you've gotta wonder how many people saw them and didn't do anything


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

what an interesting story! i wonder how they ended up at your place!

~AL615


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Plains Drifter said:


> Omgosh!! How super cute are they!!! I love them!


haha aren't they! XD



eventerdrew said:


> LUCKY! I want to find "wild" donkeys in my backyard!
> 
> Paco and Stevie are lucky they found you. who knows how long they would have lasted otherwise! What's sad is, you've gotta wonder how many people saw them and didn't do anything


I know, it was amazing I was like wow, he is right, donkeys! lol
I know, the people that live around the ranch don't give a crap about anything. One of the neighbors had three starving horse and 5 pregnant starving cows at one point. Luckily Karen, rescue owner, got that taken care of.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

AppyLover615 said:


> what an interesting story! i wonder how they ended up at your place!
> 
> ~AL615


I know, when we were walking them to the ranch, we could see their hoof prints so we followed them but it just lead us straight to the road.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, those cows, horses, and donkeys are very lucky there was a ranch like the one you work at around to save them. There needs to be more of these!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> Well, those cows, horses, and donkeys are very lucky there was a ranch like the one you work at around to save them. There needs to be more of these!


I totally agree!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Totally stinking adorable! Send one my way. Please. 

Maybe someone knew there was a rescue there and dumped them??? I used to get that a lot when people found out that I fostered dogs.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

They look very well cared for, their hooves and coats seem to be in very good condition... My guess is is that either someone is missing their long ears, or they couldn't care for them any more and dropped them off, they do not look feral at all to me...


Such little cuties though! They are lucky they found a place to keep them safe from the elements and critters until they can find their owners or new owners!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

O o o 
Thay are soooo cool. We have wild donkey's and burros here.
There is a mini donky or buro at my barn. Haha...my gelding was once terrified of it.
His name is Spanky.
These guys are very nice looking. I love the markings on their legs.
Hope they will find their home or a new one!
I love the last pic!
HP


----------



## FlyingChanges (Feb 28, 2010)

TOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

FlyingChanges said:


> TOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!


XD



HalfPass said:


> O o o
> Thay are soooo cool. We have wild donkey's and burros here.
> There is a mini donky or buro at my barn. Haha...my gelding was once terrified of it.
> His name is Spanky.
> ...


Yes, their little misplaced stripes are very adoralbe. 



Honeysuga said:


> They look very well cared for, their hooves and coats seem to be in very good condition... My guess is is that either someone is missing their long ears, or they couldn't care for them any more and dropped them off, they do not look feral at all to me...
> 
> 
> Such little cuties though! They are lucky they found a place to keep them safe from the elements and critters until they can find their owners or new owners!


lol, my mom just said the same thing to me! She thinks that someone might have done it purposely.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

With the economy in the crapper, I do not doubt it one bit, but they do look like they were loved even if they were just turned out on their own... poor guys.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

How cute! I love your photos


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Honeysuga said:


> With the economy in the crapper, I do not doubt it one bit, but they do look like they were loved even if they were just turned out on their own... poor guys.


Yep I agree. 



Pinto Pony said:


> How cute! I love your photos


thanks.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Omg they are darling! I wish wild donkey's would show up in my backyard! [Yeah right, lol I live in a city!] But oh my word that first picture of Paco rolling is so precious!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Mickey4793 said:


> Omg they are darling! I wish wild donkey's would show up in my backyard! [Yeah right, lol I live in a city!] But oh my word that first picture of Paco rolling is so precious!


hehe


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

They aren't BLM donkeys because they have no brands and like another poster said they are in good shape, hooves trimmed and such. Put out some flyers and an ad in the newspaper and I'll bet someone claims them.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> They aren't BLM donkeys because they have no brands and like another poster said they are in good shape, hooves trimmed and such. Put out some flyers and an ad in the newspaper and I'll bet someone claims them.


uhm never thought about the whole brand thing.

Yep we got some flyers made, will put them up tomorrow!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Aww cute donkys, hope you can find their owner. Will you keep them if you can't?


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Honeysuga said:


> They look very well cared for, their hooves and coats seem to be in very good condition... My guess is is that either someone is missing their long ears, or they couldn't care for them any more and dropped them off, they do not look feral at all to me...


This is what I was thinking...they couldn't have been wandering about for too long.


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

Donkeys are AWESOME! Everyone should have one. I adore ours--he's got more personality than 16 horses. 

What they are doing when they lift their lips up and stick their noses up is called a "flehmen response," or "flehming." They are doing it to better detect smells and/or pheromones--it helps get the scents into part of their nasal system. Here's the Wiki link for it: Flehmen response - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They are SO adorable, and it's great that you were there and equipped to deal with them. Thank you for being such caring people, and for posting all the cute pics! 

Here's a pic of our donkey, Tom Terrific, flehming--it was one of the first things he did when we got him and we thought it was hysterical:


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

MuleWrangler said:


> Donkeys are AWESOME! Everyone should have one. I adore ours--he's got more personality than 16 horses.
> 
> What they are doing when they lift their lips up and stick their noses up is called a "flehmen response," or "flehming." They are doing it to better detect smells and/or pheromones--it helps get the scents into part of their nasal system. Here's the Wiki link for it: Flehmen response - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


haha yea I know what it is, I just couldn't spell it. lol :lol:
Haha he was doing the same thing right when he went into the round pen. lol 

So good news, we found the owners!!!


----------

